# Insurance 19 years old!



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

i need help i want to et insured on my partners skyline r33 gtst. I will not be driving it alot and most places say you have to be 21. is there anyone else that is 19 with insurance ? :sadwavey:


----------

